# Plant placing question.



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I heard somewhere that dwarf tears and dwarf sag are plants that should go in the front of your tank. Is that true?


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

Mine are placed somewhat in the back and in the front.... But I think they look better in the middle/front.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Then I guess I should pick 1 for my 5 gallon then.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have another question, but it's not about placing plants. 
If I have a tank that has a lot of floating plants, would it be possible to get some light down to the bottom to grow other plants? Like low light plants?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep totally possible


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well that's good. I have a plan for my kuhli loaches


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooh! I just got 4 kuhlis, two black ones and two striped ones.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

kalyke said:


> Ooh! I just got 4 kuhlis, two black ones and two striped ones.



 Where are the....

ics:


----------

